# Java oder PHP?



## Lukkii (24. Apr 2012)

Hallo , 

ich würde für meine Schule gerne ein Programm schreiben über das man sich für den Elternsprechtag anmelden kann. Wäre das ganze grundsätzlich mit Java möglich oder müsste ich dafür auf PHP umsteigen?


----------



## schlingel (24. Apr 2012)

Das ist auch mit Java möglich. Einfacher ist es IMHO aber mit PHP. Deine Frage lässt darauf schließen das du noch keine Erfahrung hast mit Webentwicklung, deswegen kann ich nur zum Play Framework (Java) oder zu PHP raten.
PHP hat den Vorteil dass es ohne Probleme auf gratis Webspace wie bplaced.net samt Datenbank zum Laufen gebracht wird. Java hat den Vorteil der JVM und statischer Typisierung.


----------



## irgendjemand (24. Apr 2012)

also für sowas "läpisches" was man sogar auf dem schulserver selbst laufen lassen kann würde ich eher zu php raten ... da die meisten schulserver eh unix sind und dort einfach apache mit samt php schnell nachinstalliert ist *je nach dem wie schnell die leitung ist*


----------



## Schandro (24. Apr 2012)

Ein paar JSP's mit nem einfachen Servlet sollten einfacher als PHP sein wenn du mit Java schon ein bisschen Erfahrung hast. Kommt natürlich auf den Server drauf, ob da bereits ein Apache für PHP drauf ist oder ob du ohne Probleme ein Tomcat für Java EE installieren kannst.


----------

